# What's your favorite Red Cedar finish?



## RedArrow (Sep 25, 2011)

Here are a couple cribbage boards I've made. These are finished with "tung oil finish" I have mixed feelings about the results. I've been told that pure tung oil will give better results. What are your suggestions? I'm relatively new to finishing, so I would appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a mixture of tung oil and bees wax ,it comes out rather nice.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 25, 2011)

At what ratio? Do you rub this on, and then wipe off excess? Pure tung oil?

I've tried using sanding sealer, but it changes the color or the wood.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd go with shellac.


----------

